# Rake Pachysandra??



## lsbruva (Jan 24, 2018)

I have Pachysandra covering about 1/4th of my front yard and they're covered by fallen leaves. How to remove the leaves without damaging the pachysandra? I tried raking but it doesn't seem to be the healthiest method and most of the leave just fall from atop the pachysandra and down into it. All suggestions are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What about a leaf blower without so much power it tears up the plants.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ This is what we do. Ours doesn't cover a quarter of our yard, and yard sizes vary anyway, but have a strip something like 10-12' wide by 150' along part of our road frontage, and it gets smothered in leaves every fall so we blow them into the yard and mulch them with the mower. It doesn't get all of them obviously, but the ones that are left work their way down over the winter and mother nature takes care of them.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

If you have a lawn mower.....set the blade or wheels as high as possible and mow. The suction might take the leafs into your bag...and not harm the pachy.....which I am guessing is 3-4 inches high.


----------

